# Power Steering Pump Holes



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was looking at my power steering pump and noticed a little fluid coming out of the holes toward the bottom of the pump. I attached a picture with arrow of the holes I am curious about. What are these holes for? my mount is attached to the top 2 holes I believe.

Well I think it is only coming out of the bottom left hole.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those are drilled and tapped holes for other applications to install a mounting bracket. They don't go thru into the pump reservoir. More likely, you have a leaking shaft seal or a leaking pump body seal. Clean it off with brake cleaner and see where the fluid is coming from. My '67 had a hard to find leak, and it turned out it was the pump body gasket. I got an overhaul kit off of the internet for $11 and overhauled the entire pump. Took longer to R&R the darn thing than it did to overhaul it. Good instructions on 'how to' can be found on line. Good luck.


----------



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for the quick update. I will pick up one of the kits and go through it. That is a good idea.


----------

